# Grand Rapids, MI - Toro Grandstand Multiforce



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/401821147111563/

Hopefully that's it. I really struggle with BookFace.

Vacuum and plow, 60" deck.

10' skidsteer Metal Pless with 2 seasons also.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2462516587173066/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

look at all them jagoff lights!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> look at all them jagoff lights!


are you interested in buying one of the items? if not, as we have asked, no need to post in these for sale threads...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Is extended warranty available?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grandstand is sold...Metal Pless is still available.


----------

